# Portugal: puppies and kittens



## Sonhadora

Olá!
Fiquei na dúvida acerca da designação de filhotes de cães e gatos em português de Portugal. O Priberam define o "_cachorro_" como "_cão com menos de 6 meses_": esta palavra é usada mesmo em Portugal? Ou "filhote" seria melhor?
E filhotes de gatos?
Muito grata.


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Sonhadora. 

"Cachorro" usa-se mesmo para filhotes de cães. Outra opção é "cãozinho". "Filhote" não se costuma dizer por aqui, mas entende-se.
Para filhotes de gato pode dizer "gatinhos" ou "bichaninhos". "Bichano" é um termo afetuoso para um gato.


----------



## Sonhadora

Agradeço de novo a sua ajuda!


----------



## englishmania

Mais comuns:
cãozinho
cachorrinho
gatinho

Eu às vezes até digo: 
gatinho bebé


----------



## Guigo

Apesar de o tópico não ser referente ao Brasil, creio que vale a informação (para o Brasil):

gato = bichano, daí gatinho, para o filhote.

cachorro = cão (qualquer idade), daí cãozinho ou cachorrinho, para o filhote. Para o feminino, cadela/cadelinha (a conotação chula, está meio obsoleta, por aqui). No Sul, chamam também o cachorro de _cusco_, termo gaudério. Por isso, diz-se: "mais perdido que cusco em procissão" ou "está um frio de renguear cusco".


----------



## Sonhadora

Guigo said:


> Apesar de o tópico não ser referente ao Brasil, creio que vale a informação (para o Brasil):
> 
> gato = bichano, daí gatinho, para o filhote.
> 
> cachorro = cão (qualquer idade), daí cãozinho ou cachorrinho, para o filhote. Para o feminino, cadela/cadelinha (a conotação chula, está meio obsoleta, por aqui). No Sul, chamam também o cachorro de _cusco_, termo gaudério. Por isso, diz-se: "mais perdido que cusco em procissão" ou "está um frio de renguear cusco".



Então, "_gatinho_" e "_cachorrinho_" são mais comuns no Brasil do que "_filhotes_"? Não sabia isso, pois sempre vejo a expressão "_filhotes de gato, de cachorro_". Obrigada!


----------



## Denis555

Sonhadora said:


> Então, "_gatinho_" e "_cachorrinho_" são mais comuns no Brasil do que "_filhotes_"? Não sabia isso, pois sempre vejo a expressão "_filhotes de gato, de cachorro_". Obrigada!



Você se refere a "sempre vejo..." em uma revista, jornal, Internet, etc? Ou a quando você vê pessoas do seu lado falando assim?

O contexto é muito importante. Se eu escrever numa revista, na Internet ou em algum outro lugar sobre esse assunto, eu possivelmente escreverei "filhote" (de gato, de cachorro).
Mas se eu falar com alguém (ao vivo e a cores ) sobre os tais filhotes de gato e eles estão lá no momento, eu usarei simplesmente "gatinho".
Ex.: -Mãããe, o gatinho preto não quer comer!


----------



## Sonhadora

Denis, sim, me refiro a recursos escritos, até agora ninguém me falou a cores sobre cachorrinhos nem gatinhos) Muito obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Só para completar, o plural de _cãozinho_ é _cãezinhos_.


----------



## Sonhadora

Outsider said:


> Só para completar, o plural de _cãozinho_ é _cãezinhos_.


É sim, obrigada)
E aproveito para perguntar, se todos estes bichos em Portugal também se chamam de "animais de estimação". É esta a expressão? Ou usam uma outra palavra?


----------



## marta12

Sonhadora said:


> É sim, obrigada)
> E aproveito para perguntar, se todos estes bichos em Portugal também se chamam de "animais de estimação". É esta a expressão? Ou usam uma outra palavra?



É essa a expressão, Sonhadora.


----------



## patriota

"Animais de estimação" no Brasil também.


----------



## Guigo

patriota said:


> "Animais de estimação" no Brasil também.



Ouve-se muito pet ou pets, modismo atual cavernoso.

Gosto da palavra _xerimbabo_, para animal de estimação.


----------



## Sonhadora

Guigo said:


> Ouve-se muito pet ou pets, modismo atual cavernoso.
> 
> Gosto da palavra _xerimbabo_, para animal de estimação.


"Xerimbabo".. Nunca ouvi falar. Deve ser do tupi, né?

Muito obrigada a todos pela ajuda!


----------



## mexerica feliz

Guigo said:


> Ouve-se muito pet ou pets, modismo atual cavernoso.
> 
> Gosto da palavra _xerimbabo_, para animal de estimação.



Também se usa: _mascote_, num contexto mais formal.
http://blog.diarinho.com.br/viajar-com-mascote-exige-cuidados-especiais 




Sonhadora said:


> "Xerimbabo".. Nunca ouvi falar. Deve ser do tupi, né?


 É sim. 
Uma pena ter caído em desuso no meu estado.

Segundo o Aurélio:


> _xerimbabo_
> [Do tupi = 'minha criação'.]S. m. Bras.  AM  PA  MA
> 1.     Qualquer animal de criação ou estimação: "Capaz [a sucuriju] de alagar a montaria do selvagem, comia-lhe ainda os xerimbabos no terreiro, os curumins no porto"  (Raimundo Morais, País das Pedras Verdes, p. 60).   [Sin., no PR: mumbavo.]


----------



## Outsider

Não conhecia "xerimbado". Não se usa em Portugal. Que interessante terem no Brasil uma palavra para "pet"! Sempre senti falta de uma palavra assim.


----------



## Denis555

Outsider said:


> Não conhecia "xerimbado". Não se usa em Portugal. Que interessante terem no Brasil uma palavra para "pet"! Sempre senti falta de uma palavra assim.



Também nunca tinha ouvido falar... Concordo com você Out; sempre achei que deveria ter uma palavra única para esse conceito: "animal de estimação" é muito grande. 
Imagine traduzir ao pé da letra o nome da banda (dupla)  "Pet Shop Boys" = Rapazes da Loja de Animais de Estimação.


----------



## patriota

Se "animal de estimação" for muito grande, por que não usar "bichinho" (_traga seu bichinho!_)?


----------



## Guigo

Outsider said:


> Não conhecia "xerimbado". Não se usa em Portugal. Que interessante terem no Brasil uma palavra para "pet"! Sempre senti falta de uma palavra assim.



OFF (talvez um novo tópico)

Out, temos uma opção muito boa, com o acréscimo de termos e expressões do tupi e do tupi-guarani, que poderia ser estendido à toda Lusofonia.

Um exemplo: a subida dos peixes, na contra-corrente dos rios, indo para as nascentes procriar, como o salmão, etc: é a _piracema_. Não sei se outro idioma europeu tem uma palavra específica para esse evento; o português tem!


----------

